# Preventing scorching on canvas tote bags



## JALAZE (Aug 3, 2008)

Need help. How to do transfers on canvas tote bags, natural color canvas. I pressed 4 seconds to remove moisture, it scorched. I then put the transfer, then teflon sheet, set time and temp for paper used, it scorched. Any suggestions
[email protected] cox.net


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

what temperature are you using? Do you know what the bags are made of? Is it 100% cotton? If the bags are made with some/all polyester, that could scorch.

Do other items scorch with your press too? Wondering if your temperature guage is broken?


----------



## lavenderfield (Apr 30, 2008)

I had the same horrible porblem with 100% cotton totes from SanMar. I was using 375 degrees 15 seconds and medium pressure and the bag not only scorched but the design looked blurry. After getting some advice from the Heat Press Forum I reduced the temperature to 350, used the Teflon sheet while preheating for 12 seconds, laid the design covered with Teflon and cooked for 20 seconds. The bags came out just fine. I also put a stack of mouse pads down so the straps and corners of the totes were out of the way. Just as a beginning 'loosen up lighten up and go easy'.
Susan


----------

